# Is Senna really that dangerous?



## Darklight00

Is Senna really that dangerous. I have been doing some reading on the net that has really scared me off from using it, even though Zenna is the only think that been making me go good.Here are a couple of links that have some scary information about Senna:http://health.yahoo.com/drug/d01013a1http://www.answers.com/topic/sennaMy problem is that I have lost the urge to defecate, and when I do get an urge it is very very weak. If I get that small urge I have to go right away or the the urge disappears. I have tried almost all laxatives available in my country. Fiber, Zelnorm, Mosapride, Milk of Magnesia and others and none of them work on me. The only thing that has been working up to now is Super Colon Cleanse which is a combination of Senna, Cascara Sagrada and Psyllium. But even with this product the urge to go that I get is very weak. I am concerned because I noticed that the effect of the this product is diminishing and also because my GI doctor has told me that Senna is dangerous for the colon on the long term and as you well know it can cause some severe cramps.Any comments or suggestion will be really apreciatedThanksDennis


----------



## lorilou

ok, from these articles it looks like senna is not the way to go but what about other stimulants like bisocodyl? do they cause "laxy colon" too? not long ago someone posted an article that says stimulants are safe and ok to use.... how do we know who to listen to? Im considering using dulolax when the zelnorm stash runs out- I dont go without the "push"-


----------



## janetmtt

Can you name some brands that have bisocodyl please?I take senna - not every day - but I experience the tight chest and difficult breathing symptoms, muscle cramps and tiredness the next day but strangely not every time I take it so I too would like to find an alternative.


----------



## Darklight00

janetmtt said:


> Can you name some brands that have bisocodyl please?


Dulcolax is one and there are a bunch of other with brand names like: Alophen, Bisa-Plex, Bisac-Evac, Bisco-Lax, Bisolax, Carters Little Pills, Colax, Dulcogen, Evac-U-Gen, Fleet Bisacodyl, Modane etc.Unfortunately none of those are available in my country as far as I know.


----------



## Kathleen M.

The problem is there isn't really the type of safety and efficacy done on cascara or senna that one would like.I think most of the "they are soooooo dangerous" information is because in the lack of any data they tend to go with the worst case from previously banned laxatives as their guide.Most of the clinical trial (usually pretty small) where they actually look instead of assume seem to prove it is not nearly as dangerous as we think.So it comes down to who do you choose to believe. If you want a rock-solid answer that everyone agrees on, I don't think you will ever find it.K.


----------



## Darklight00

Kathleen M. said:


> The problem is there isn't really the type of safety and efficacy done on cascara or senna that one would like.I think most of the "they are soooooo dangerous" information is because in the lack of any data they tend to go with the worst case from previously banned laxatives as their guide.Most of the clinical trial (usually pretty small) where they actually look instead of assume seem to prove it is not nearly as dangerous as we think.So it comes down to who do you choose to believe. If you want a rock-solid answer that everyone agrees on, I don't think you will ever find it.K.


So I guess you are saying that maybe I should not be that worried? I did see the results of my colonoscopyand my colon was very dark in color my doctor said that it was due to my use of Senna. For now I have no other choice but continue to use it because it is the only thing that works for me.


----------



## Dawhna

I see everyones posts but where are the answers. Does a doctor help us with our questions?I can totally relate to you and even my gynecologist told me to take the Super Colon Cleanse. They sell it at Trader Joe's. She says that many of her patients swear by it but I called the compnay and you are not supposed to take it every day. Has anyone heard of Flora Source, a capsule of probiotics that is advertised to help those with IBS...both with the constipation sort and diarrhea...I'm taking it now but it hasn't proved to be a miracle supplement for me yet. I'm at a loss.Dawhna


----------



## goldiestar

Dawhna said:


> I see everyones posts but where are the answers. Does a doctor help us with our questions?I can totally relate to you and even my gynecologist told me to take the Super Colon Cleanse. They sell it at Trader Joe's. She says that many of her patients swear by it but I called the compnay and you are not supposed to take it every day. Has anyone heard of Flora Source, a capsule of probiotics that is advertised to help those with IBS...both with the constipation sort and diarrhea...I'm taking it now but it hasn't proved to be a miracle supplement for me yet. I'm at a loss.Dawhna


Dawhna,The answers are out there but remember that what works for one is not the answer for another. I have not tried Super Colon Cleanse however, I have tried several and the one that really worked for me was "colonix". The best answers you will get are from a good naturopath. I have not found a doctor who is 100% convinced going the natural route. So I chose that what I felt was the right way which is the natural way and I haven't looked back since. I do the cleanse every year to help keep my system up and running and have changed my diet to keep it running smoothly. There is no magic pill or just that one thing that will help. It is a combination that you will have to find by trial and error. You will find it. Try looking at the cause and working that way and not at solving the outcome before you have analyzed the true cause. You can do this and know that there is a lot of support here for you. Let us know what you are doing and what is working and not working for you. Hang in there! You can do this.


----------



## bandesmommy

Darklight00 said:


> Is Senna really that dangerous. I have been doing some reading on the net that has really scared me off from using it, even though Zenna is the only think that been making me go good.Here are a couple of links that have some scary information about Senna:http://health.yahoo.com/drug/d01013a1http://www.answers.com/topic/sennaMy problem is that I have lost the urge to defecate, and when I do get an urge it is very very weak. If I get that small urge I have to go right away or the the urge disappears. I have tried almost all laxatives available in my country. Fiber, Zelnorm, Mosapride, Milk of Magnesia and others and none of them work on me. The only thing that has been working up to now is Super Colon Cleanse which is a combination of Senna, Cascara Sagrada and Psyllium. But even with this product the urge to go that I get is very weak. I am concerned because I noticed that the effect of the this product is diminishing and also because my GI doctor has told me that Senna is dangerous for the colon on the long term and as you well know it can cause some severe cramps.Any comments or suggestion will be really apreciatedThanksDennis


I have struggled with IBS-C for over thirteen years (since the birth of my first child). I have been through years of extensive and expensive testing to finding nothing wrong with my tract. I have tried every bulking agent on the market which only made my bloating worse. Contrary to readings that IBS abates with age I am finding that the older I get the worse the symptoms become. For thepast 2 - 3 years my doctor has told me to take Senna - 2 tablets twice daily. I have had mixed results.........but better results than with any other IBS-C treatment (Zelnorm, Amitiza etc.) With this dosage I can usually count on at least 3 bowel movements a week. There are times that I will go 3 to 4 days without a bm which at that point I increase the Senna to 2 tablets three times daily, this will usually produce a bm. I too struggle with the "no urge to go". As stated this all started with me 13 years ago, it was like overnight my intestinal tract just stopped moving. Before having children I was as regular as the day is long (oh how i miss those days). As far as Senna being safe for long term use who knows what effects it will have on the intestinal tract. I do know that having stool in your colon for days and weeks on end certainly can have damaging effects on your health. Talk with your doctor ask him/her their opinion.......Good luck!


----------



## Dawhna

goldiestar said:


> Dawhna,The answers are out there but remember that what works for one is not the answer for another. I have not tried Super Colon Cleanse however, I have tried several and the one that really worked for me was "colonix". The best answers you will get are from a good naturopath. I have not found a doctor who is 100% convinced going the natural route. So I chose that what I felt was the right way which is the natural way and I haven't looked back since. I do the cleanse every year to help keep my system up and running and have changed my diet to keep it running smoothly. There is no magic pill or just that one thing that will help. It is a combination that you will have to find by trial and error. You will find it. Try looking at the cause and working that way and not at solving the outcome before you have analyzed the true cause. You can do this and know that there is a lot of support here for you. Let us know what you are doing and what is working and not working for you. Hang in there! You can do this.


 Thank you, Golidistar. I will check into Colonix. Is it something I can buy locally or order it online. Have you heard of the lemonade diet...or Master Cleanse? I tried it for about 3 days but want to do it for 10. It seems that really getting cleaned out thoroughly is a good idea. I'm glad I found this board!!!Thanks again....Dawhna


----------



## Mary5

Hello, both Bisacodyl and Senna (in tea and tablet form) have been around for ages, my mother remembers her aunts taking these...They are stimulant laxatives so from what I have read the danger is not their action but that the muscle in your "bottom" that responds to the pressure of the stool and pushes will get lazy. And so the danger is that if you continue to use these stimulants for long periods than you will no longer be able to go normally, the nerves there will not get the message and so not really you, but your muscle/nerve endings will be "addicted". And like other addictions you will need more and more each time. Zelnorm worked with the serotonin, Amitiza with water retention, Glycolax also helps in water retention, these are not "addictive" and will not harm that muscle or those nerve endings.In my case of ideopathic IBS-C (all tests come back normal) my gastro talks about "retraining" the bowel. He prescribed Zelnorm, and when that stopped working, Amitiza. This one prompts the small bowl to retain water and so help the "push". Well that stopped working too. I haven't been to see him lately, it is so discouraging, and am now trying FruitEze (a natural fiber blend of prunes dates etc). It is working in that I do have at least one small bowel movement a day but I can tell I have backup so will have to combine it with something else, not sure what, Senna tablets had been working well so maybe I will just have to use them every so often.As you know, there is no magic cure and everyone's reactions are different but it does seem like one always needs a combination of things...


----------

